
Y Combinator Tops With $7.8 Billion In Value - harscoat
http://www.forbes.com/sites/tomiogeron/2012/04/30/top-tech-incubators-as-ranked-by-forbes-y-combinator-tops-with-7-billion-in-value/
======
benologist
This is really just a list of incubators and some hypetastic maths to give it
a better shot of winning HN and the blogosphere which'll rewrite it in their
own attempts to win HN. They don't even use a consistant measure:

1) YC, because $7.8 billion in value, where by value they mean the valuation
on termsheets and more specifically they're talking about Dropbox and AirBNB

2) TechStars wins 2nd place based on 73 of their participants raising a total
of $134m between them, and helping other incubators

3) DreamIt get 3rd, or is it DreamOt - they don't seem to be sure - because
Scvngr raised $15m at a $100m valuation

4) AngelPad win 4th place because they were founded by a bunch of ex-Googlers

etc.

